# Dovetail Keepsake? Box



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

This was my first time with the following:
Walnut lumber
Dovetails
Linseed Oil
Rockler Hinges (half the screws snapped or stripped with little pressure)
Biscuits
(edit) also my first post here on the forum! 
I'm new to woodworking and I had the idea to make a footlocker, but wanted to avoid joining a lot of wood since I don't have a planer to get the uneven spots out. So I worked with the dimensions the lumber gave me. 
The issues I ran into were some of the dovetails chipped off (I didn't have walnut flavored putty), bowing of the top from joining (first time, remember?), I cut a slot that was too long for the biscuits so you could see it once I cut the to to size (first).

The only part I was confident in was the engraving because we have a $62k Epilog 120watt laser engraver at work that I'm a whizz with.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great for a first. Heck it looks great -PERIOD!!! :thumbsup: Screws- I drill holes just a little smaller then screws. If screws are brass I use steel screws to make the threads and use beeswax (toilet bowl ring) to lube the screws. I have reduced breakage to almost none.


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

mike1950 said:


> Looks great for a first. Heck it looks great -PERIOD!!! :thumbsup: Screws- I drill holes just a little smaller then screws. If screws are brass I use steel screws to make the threads and use beeswax (toilet bowl ring) to lube the screws. I have reduced breakage to almost none.


 
I drilled pilot holes for the screws. Some of them snapped without me even hearing or feeling it. Like they were made of chalk. I will say that I'm glad I hadn't thought of lubing the screws because at their strength, they would have snapped when I opened the top for the first time. Every part of this is a learning process.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice work. I've been wanting to make a dovetail box but I still need a marking gauge. Maybe I'm just stalling cause I've never made them.


----------



## CCMullen (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

Burb said:


> Very nice work. I've been wanting to make a dovetail box but I still need a *marking* gauge. Maybe I'm just stalling cause I've never made them.


Is there something new I need to buy?!?!? I used a rockler dovetail jig.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I need to start practicing on my DOVETAILS myself. Mishaps in woodworking make us better woodworkers, because we learn to figure out how to hide mistakes or problems, and there is always PROBLEMS!


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

If you were using brass screws the pilot hole is good but with small boxes driving home a SS screw fist can also help. Nice chest and good contrast between the woods. Keep it up and keep posting.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job on the box. And the Dove tails are nice and tight. Also like the design. 
Well made for a first.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

JimmyB1775 said:


> Is there something new I need to buy?!?!? I used a rockler dovetail jig.


I want to try &make them by hand. Not with a jig. That's why I need the marking gauge.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks real nice, I'd like to try dovetails on something someday, but hey I can't even get back to my kitchen project.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Burb said:


> I want to try &make them by hand. Not with a jig. That's why I need the marking gauge.


I started dovetails last month and I use a marking knife or sometimes just a thin pencil to mark the depth by lining up one board against the face of the other.

I made 3 dovetail marking gages that I use

1:4
1:6
1:7


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Burb said:


> I want to try &make them by hand. Not with a jig. That's why I need the marking gauge.


You don't necessarily need a marking gauge to make dovetails so don't let that stop you.....


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> You don't necessarily need a marking gauge to make dovetails so don't let that stop you.....


Yeah, it's a little more than that. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

JimmyB1775 said:


> This was my first time with the following:
> Walnut lumber
> Dovetails
> Linseed Oil
> ...


It's too bad something like screws can spoil a good share of the fun in making a great looking box.

I'm sure screw quality has gone down hill as many materials have but consider going old school and trying a proven method of assembly with screws. It will save you time and aggravation if you allow the threads and screw head to function as designed. The anchor hole gets bored first and there is a reason for that. 

Here is hoping you have better luck on the next one.


----------

